# Basics to get started



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

My prom was changed and SApper/tweak was installed. I am using telnet to get me a BASH prompt. Can someone suggest a resource that list the commands I can use at this BASH prompt?

I googled and found this site with linux commands http://www.ss64.com/bash/ but a lot of them come back as "command not found". I assume Tivo is using a reduced version of Linux.

Me end result, now that I have the tweaks running (I assume they are running) I am looking for the means to verify they are running ok and adjust the parameters for my needs. I hit yes to everthing in the Tweak script but I don't believe I need fake call to run because I want my guide data to stay current. I also don't believe my system needs to be rebooted twice a week, I'd say once a month would be good for me. How do I adjust these settings.

Here is a list of commands I can think of at this time;

View a directory (list the files like DIR)
Edit a config file (like EDIT Config.sys)
Move a file from my PC to my TIVO and place it where I want it


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Soapm said:


> View a directory (list the files like DIR)


ls



Soapm said:


> Edit a config file (like EDIT Config.sys)


joe Config.sys



Soapm said:


> Move a file from my PC to my TIVO and place it where I want it


For this you will need to use FTP......


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

>>I am looking for the means to verify they are running

ps


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Soapm said:


> I also don't believe my system needs to be rebooted twice a week, I'd say once a month would be good for me. How do I adjust these settings.


you have to change the cron file name "root" in "/var/spool/cron/crontabs/"

I'm pretty sure that is where it is.....


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I did find that I can reliably FTP into the Tivo. I didn't realize FTP was installed by SApper. I can also right click on files in FTP and edit them. 

I am trying to get one thing working. Any suggestions to make NCID work? I think if I can see how to make one thing work I can apply that logic to the rest.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

tward_biteme1 said:


> you have to change the cron file name "root" in "/var/spool/cron/crontabs/"
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is where it is.....


Yep, this is where it was. Luckily I previously found this site with instructions regardng the parameters no mention place forum/showpost.php?p=189482&postcount=7


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Soapm said:


> I can also right click on files in FTP and edit them.


Careful with that. Make sure your FTP client/editor isn't placing DOS-style line endings (^M) upon saving. You are better off using a native editor like joe or vi. It's not too difficult to learn basic commands for them.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll second that.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

MungoJerrie said:


> Careful with that. Make sure your FTP client/editor isn't placing DOS-style line endings (^M) upon saving. You are better off using a native editor like joe or vi. It's not too difficult to learn basic commands for them.


Whoops. I made some changes though nothing works that I can tell except FTP. How will I know if my text editor is putting te ^M in? Will I see the symbol if I open the file with Joe?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

This is my second day working on my Tivo and I was hoping someone would help me make a baby step if not crawl. This is really frustrating when the only step I thought I made forward I was warned not to do. And it was even second. Anything I can do?

Here is a list of my PS command. Do I have TWP running? Can you see something running that I can verify if it works or not?

Tivo-bash# ps 
PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND 
1 ? S 0:01 init 
2 ? S 0:00 [keventd] 
3 ? SN 0:02 [ksoftirqd_CPU0] 
4 ? S 0:00 [kswap 
5 ? S 0:00 [bdflush] 
6 ? S 0:00 [kupdated] 
7 ? Ss 0:03 /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit 
45 ? Ss 0:06 /sbin/syslogd -p /var/dev/log -m 10000 
47 ? Ss 0:00 /sbin/klogd -x 
106 ? S 0:02 /tvbin/fancontrol -background 
109 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform gemini 
110 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform gemini 
111 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform gem 
112 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform gemini 
114 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform gemini 
118 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground -platform gemini 
119 ? SL 0:22 mfsd 
120 ? SL 0:00 mfsd 
121 ? SL 0:00 mfsd 
122 ? SL 0:00 mfsd 
123 ? SL 0:00 mfsd 
149 ? S 0:00 shmemd 
150 ? S 0:00 shmemd 
151 ? S 0:00 shmemd 
152 ? S 0:01 shmemd 
154 ? S 0:00 shmemd 
155 ? S 0:00 mcp 
156 ? S 0:00 mcp 
157 ? S 0:00 mcp 
158 ? S 0:01 mcp 
159 ? S 0:01 mcp 
160 ? S 0:00 dbgc-mcp 
161 ? S 0:00 dbgc-mcp 
162 ? S 0:08 dbgc-mcp  
168 ? S 0:04 SystemServices 
169 ? S 0:00 SystemServices 
170 ? S 0:04 SystemServices 
175 ? S 0:00 [khubd] 
188 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome 
189 ? S 
190 ? S 0:09 tcphonehome 
192 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome 
199 ? S 0:00 SystemServices 
200 ? S 0:00 RendezvousDaemon 
202 ? S 0:00 RendezvousDaemon 
203 ? S 0:00 RendezvousDaemon 
204 ? S 0:00 RendezvousDaemon 
207 ? S 0:00 KnownHostComponent 
208 ? S 0:00 KnownHostComponent 
209 ? S 0:03 KnownHostComponent 
222 ? S 0:03 myworld 
223 ? S 0:02 myworld 
224 ? S 0:04 myworld 
228 ? S 1:50 myworld 
230 ? S 0:00 myworld 
231 ? S 0:06 myworld 
234 ? S 0:00 myworld 
237 ? S 0:00 myworld 
238 ? S 0:02 myworld 
239 ? S 0:04 myworld 
243 ? S 0:00 myworld 
250 ? S 0:09 myworld 
253 ? S 0:00 myworld 
255 ? S 1:20 myworld 
256 ? S 0:00 myworld 
257 ? S 0:00 myworld 
259 ? S 0:25 my 
260 ? S 0:00 myworld 
261 ? S 0:06 myworld 
262 ? S 0:41 myworld 
263 ? S 0:38 myworld 
264 ? S 0:36 myworld 
265 ? S 0:00 myworld 
266 ? S 0:00 myworld 
267 ? S 0:00 /sbin/mpg321 -i -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T -G 10 -R xx

271 ? S 27:08 myworld 
272 ? S 23:26 myworld 
273 ? S 39:23 myworld 
274 ? S 0:00 myworld 
275 ? S 0:00 myworld 
276 ? S 0:00 myworld 
277 ? S 0:00 SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s

278 ? S 0:00 SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s

279 ? S 0:00 SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s

282 ? S 2:35 SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s

284 ? S 0:00 HmeHost 
285 ? S 0:00 HmeHost 
286 ? S 0:00 HmeHost 
289 ? S 0:00 HmeHost 
291 ? S 0:11 myworld 
297 ? S 0:00 httpd 
298 ? S 0:00 httpd 
299 ? S 0:00 httpd 
303 ? S 0:00 httpd 
304 ? S 0:05 SystemServices 
306 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author 
310 ? S 0:01 tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login 
312 ? S 0:00 tivoftpd 
314 ttyS1 Ss+ 0:00 bash 
316 ? S 0:00 ./ncidd
468 ? S 0:13 myworld
653 ? S 0:04 KnownHostComponent
685 ? S 0:00 myworld
799 ? S 0:00 myworld
1401 ? S 0:01 KnownHostComponent
1604 ttyp0 Ss+ 0:00 /bin/bash -login
1723 ? S 0:00 SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s

1738 ? S 0:00 HmeHost
1814 ttyp1 Ss 0:00 /bin/bash -login
1840 ttyp1 S 0:00 /var/hack/ccxstream -f
1921 ? S 0:00 HmeHost
1972 ? S 0:00 SiHost -name SiHost_Atlas -provide silicon -provide s

1987 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome
1992 ? S 0:00 myworld
1998 ? S 0:00 dbgc-mcp
2002 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome
2005 ? S 0:00 myworld
2007 ? S 0:00 SystemServices
2019 ? S 0:00 SystemServices
2021 ttyp1 R+ 0:00 ps ax


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

No, it is not running. If it were running, you would see the process as something like "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" probably multiple instances.

The "httpd" process you see is the built-in tivo web server.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

MungoJerrie said:


> No, it is not running. If it were running, you would see the process as something like "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" probably multiple instances.
> 
> The "httpd" process you see is the built-in tivo web server.


Great, now I have a starting point to go from. Thanks


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's what mine looks like:

```
314 root       1716 S   /tvbin/tivosh /var/hacks/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
  315 root        168 S   /bin/bash /var/hacks/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
  318 root       1716 S   /tvbin/tivosh /var/hacks/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
  319 root       1716 S   /tvbin/tivosh /var/hacks/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
```
You could try some things like:

```
./tivoweb start
```


```
./tivoweb restart
```
You may have to do it from within the ~/TivoWebPlus/ directory depending on how your path is set.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Would not getting superpatch to run cause any of these problems like not getting TWP to run at start up, no NCID, XBOX won't get data from Tivo etc...?

I get this when I run superpatch

patching file superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.
Hunk #2 FAILED at 696.
Hunk #3 FAILED at 965.
Hunk #4 FAILED at 1023.
4 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file superpatch-678all-NutKase-1.12.tcl.rej

I attached the rejection file but I had to change the .rej to .txt to get it to upload


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Would not getting superpatch to run cause any of these problems like not getting TWP to run at start up, no NCID, XBOX won't get data from Tivo etc...?


No. They have nothing to do with eachother. Issues with ccxstream _maybe_, but definitely not with ncid or twp.


----------

